# Pro staff shirts?



## howardw1 (Jul 29, 2010)

I noticed on the bowtech, Hoyt, and Mathews websites that pro staff shirts are available for purchase. My question is, do people who aren't staff shooters for these companies order/wear prostaff shirts at club/ASA/IBO shoots? Seems kind of weird that they would be available to "Joe bowhunter".


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They are made different than the factory staff shooter shirt.

But yeah, you can buy you a pro staffer shirt.


----------



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

howardw1 said:


> I noticed on the bowtech, Hoyt, and Mathews websites that pro staff shirts are available for purchase. My question is, do people who aren't staff shooters for these companies order/wear prostaff shirts at club/ASA/IBO shoots? Seems kind of weird that they would be available to "Joe bowhunter".


Tons of people do, mainly because the actual shooting staff shirt's are different. I personally have a couple Hoyt Polos I wear to ASA shoots, they don't say pro staff or anything though.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

i have about 7 hoyt polos my local shop gives me to shoot in. They are very similar to the sponsor shooting shirts but i get the local shops name screen printed on the back and what not. I actually just bought a hoyt hat that has staff shooter on the side and let me tell you i am far from a staff shooter haha but hey a man can dream


----------



## howardw1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

x2. Bowtech's shirts for pros actually have Pro Staff on the back. They are the same, but different. I have shooter shirts that say Bowtech, but not the ones like the pro staff, because I'm not one (dreamin'!). They are cool lookin though!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't see any problem with it. They look cool and most of them are real comfy. Plus big money for company.........


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Companies pay me NOT to wear their stuff.


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

You can buy pretty much any companies shirts, and pretty much everybody at the shoots has one on. Along with tons of patches sewed/ironed on them.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I personally don't own one, but I don't think it is "weird." I used to wear a UK jersey, but, unfortunately, I did not play for the Wildcats. lol


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Companies pay me NOT to wear their stuff.


maybe because of your speedo comments


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I wear Bowtech shirts with the shop that sponsers me logo on the back. I don't see anything wrong with like they say it just lets us feel like a pro.


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

dw'struth said:


> I personally don't own one, but I don't think it is "weird." I used to wear a UK jersey, but, unfortunately, I did not play for the Wildcats. lol


I still wear one haha


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

i let my shooting do the talkin. its kinda like tournament fishing i do about 20-30 a year and have payed for 4 boats doing it and the majority of the people i see wearing that stuff i know i dont have to worry about once the tournament starts.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

id like to ad that i dont wear that stuff but i dont care or think its weird for people wearing it. to each there own


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I just had one made from Atomic jersey...its pretty cool!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Wes_C7 said:


> I still wear one haha


Now is a great time to be wearing one! This could be the year.....


----------



## Vicxen73012 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was at a recent shoot where the dress code was enforced (no camo, no denim), and it states "collared shirt" (no t-shirts) so most shooters were wearing shooter shirts from various archery shops and bow manufacturers and I felt out of place without one...but thanks to AT, I've aquired one for the next time


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

For the same reason people spend millions each year on N.F.L., N.H.L., M.L.B.,and N.B.A. jerseys


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> I just had one made from Atomic jersey...its pretty cool!


X2 Right there. Atomic is the best in the business.


----------

